# Mini Scotland FF meet up !!



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello Peeps....

I know we have mentioned this countless times but Mini and I are finally sat in a cafe comparing diaries right now.....based on our next treatment cycles we are proposing a mini Scotland get together the weekend of 8th/ 9th/10th May.  

I may or may not have tennants in the upstairs flat by then (can't afford to turn away any short term letters before the guys move in in June) so it will depend on that how many beds I can provide but should be fine!!  Mini has some space too. The more the merrier!!  

So let us know if you are interested!!  I am in Stirling....Nearest airport is Edinburgh....Glasgow also an option....trains also an option of course!  

We could base ourselves in Stirling and go off for jaunts to Edinburgh, Glasgow...the mountains etc! 

..Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

I have spare room with single bed, also an air bed and a sofa..... 
Take care mini x x x x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Mini....we'll have to have lunch at our fave cafe with chocolate cake made from beetroot.....and then maybe go for trot around Loch Lomond if weather is OK....

lol

..Winks


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Fab idea - can book a table!!  Hey they're used to our tx talk now!! 
Ha ha x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Girls, I REALLY want to come but I only get back from Reprofit on 5th April so might be a bit pushed to come up to Scotland at the weekend....especially with work being so iffy at the moment. But consider me tentative and I'll look into it....

Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry girls can't make that weekend as will be on my way to Egypt 

Woould love to sample the famous beetroot, choc cake.

R x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Rose the train to Edinburgh or Glasgow is fine!!!
L x


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Mini Scotland meet up sounds like a fab idea.  It's been a while since I've been in Scotland.  I will not be able to make it since I am hoping to start my next round of treatment (at long last) at the beginning of May so I will be tied up with scans etc then.  May be next time.  I do hope to see you all soon.


----------



## muddypaws (Apr 10, 2008)

Would love to have made it but as that's less than a week before I am due to sprog...probably not the best idea. Although could be good for everyone to practice emergency birth procedures!  

Muddy


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Ohh - this sounds likes fun - will have to see how tx goes, but will def keep it in mind and let you know

Love
Misti xx


----------



## eddysu (Feb 22, 2008)

Winky,

Are you still going ahead with this meetup in Scotland?  I'd be keen to join in.  

Eddy


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi All....

I think we are back the drawing board with a Scotland meet.....problems with dates and Tx clashes and stuff.  I have also found a short term tennant for my upstairs flat ...which is good news for me ££ wise but means not quite as much space....but still doable.  

So it sounds like the following peeps are interested in a Scotland trip at some point, tx permitting: 

Roo
Suitcase
EddySu
MistiMop 
Sima
Rose 

So if the Scotland/Northern contingent (Roo, Mini and Moi) confer on some dates a little further into May/June then I will repost on some options....watch this space....and sorry it's dragging on a bit! 

If anyone else wants to add themselves to the list, shout now!! 

lol

..Winky


----------

